# Tabelle mit Inhalt füllen



## lolio (27. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich arbeite ein bisschen mit JSP und habe folgendes Problem :

Ich habe eine ganz normale Tabelle, diese ist anfangs leer,nun kann ich mittel etwas Javascript auf jedes einzelne Feld klicken und es öffnet sich dadurch ein neues Fenster indem ich Text eingeben kann.

Nun will ich , dass nachdem ich quasi auf "ok" klicke, dieser Text in dem jeweiligen Feld angezeigt wird.

Brauche ich dazu zuerst eine Datenbank?

Mfg Greedsin


----------



## senior.weber (28. Dez 2014)

Nein, du kannst den Text auch erstmal in eine Variable schreiben. ZB erstellst du ein Array, welches die Tabelle abbildet, und schreibst die Werte rein, und liest sie beim aufbauen der View wieder aus (nach dem Submit) - oder du speicherst in Javascript, und sendest die ganze Tabelle irgendwann zum Server.


----------



## lolio (29. Dez 2014)

Danke für die Antwort senior.weber,

So werde ich es erstmal probieren.

Gruß lolio


----------

